# Van Exel-STARTING~?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What would ya'll think

PG- Nash
SG- Van Exel
SF- Finleu
PF- Dirk
C- Bradley

Van Exel has proves he can play the two in Denver, and with him playing so HOTT would you like to give this lineup a try?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If he is shooting as well as he did in game two he has to get 30+ minutes, but with out him coming off the bench who will give the Mavs that scoring bust?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

i wudnt want NVE playing as a starter, and plus even don nelson asked him to be a started and he said "no coach, i dont wanna be your starter, i want to be ure six man" i was like "wow"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> i wudnt want NVE playing as a starter, and plus even don nelson asked him to be a started and he said "no coach, i dont wanna be your starter, i want to be ure six man" i was like "wow"


I am impressed with his new found attitude. Shows why the Mavs should not consider trading him anywhere...

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> What would ya'll think
> 
> PG- Nash
> ...


No let the real 6th man of the year continue to come off the bench.

Sign Mourning, send bradley, LaFouls and 1st round pick to NY for Thomas and sprewell.

Nash/Van Exellent
Finley/Sprewell
Najara/Griffen
Dirk/Thomas
Mourning/ who cares


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't like that, trading 2 bigs away hurts in the West... Thomas is not that much better, he does play in the East.

-Petey


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*van exel*

how about this

pg: van exel
sg: nash
sf: fin
pf: dirk
c: raef

all hail the mavs :allhail:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow, NVE actually becoming a team player? Gotta be tough after being a huge star in Denver


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

why start him if you can just use him of the bench?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes hes a great aplyer and deserves 2 start but u cnat put him onand bench some1 more larger with these teams that already cant rebound


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Van Exel-STARTING~?*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> No let the real 6th man of the year continue to come off the bench.


Dam right. Nick is everything you want in a sixth man scoring defense, offense, heart, leadership. You don't want to take him out of this role his lethal in it.

As a side note I love the knicks trade idea, but I am knicks fan first


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't like that, trading 2 bigs away hurts in the West... Thomas is not that much better, he does play in the East.
> 
> -Petey


But we get Mourning from the East, and Thomas has gotta be better than these two bums we have now.


----------

